# Any updates on the 24-70 2.8 II lens?



## mrcrsr (Aug 15, 2012)

has anybody heard anything when the lens comes out?


----------



## AmbientLight (Aug 15, 2012)

Some traders in Europe claim that it is going to appear in September, but I don't know if this information is reliable.


----------



## degies (Aug 15, 2012)

I think the last rumor was towards September. I have been waiting so long for this lens I am considering the 24-105 F4. That combined with Canon quality issues of late I might postpone my purchase till next year and get the 24-105 now


----------



## Coombes444 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tamron is at £900 in uk. I'm so close to buying it.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 15, 2012)

I give you a little hint (that is not a joke): 

Wait for the new 24-70 2.8 II. It´s very sharp with no visible CA´s and the AF works in combination with the 5D Mark III and 1D X super super fast. 

Canon stopped the production, because I and a few other photographers under NDA report some problems that occours only in the production models. My prototype is not effected. We send in some additional wishes to.

Hope that Canon do their best for this lens.

Canon told me that the lens maybe hit the market mid september 2012.

If I compare this lens (prototype) with the new Tamron all I can say: Wait and buy the Canon 24-70 2.8 II if you have the money or if you earn your money with photography.

No further information is given (NDA).


----------



## Menace (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd suggest holding on from buying anything else if you can unless you are losing business or precious family moments by not having this lens in your kit. 

By all accounts it's going to be a stellar lens - let Canon fix whatever bugs that need fixing and you'll have a lens for years to enjoy.

Disclaimer - I do not work for Canon


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 15, 2012)

The official release date from Canon, http://www.canon.co.uk/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/Updated_sales_start_date_EF_24_70mm_lens.aspx, is September 2012. But the lens has so far been delayed twice...


----------



## Axilrod (Aug 15, 2012)

nicke said:


> The official release date from Canon, http://www.canon.co.uk/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/Updated_sales_start_date_EF_24_70mm_lens.aspx, is September 2012. But the lens has so far been delayed twice...



That page is blank now....


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 15, 2012)

If it lives up to the specs (I presume it will) it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 15, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> If it lives up to the specs (I presume it will) it will be well worth the wait.



+1


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 15, 2012)

If they change it to have IS, I don't care if we need to wait another year for it.

24-70 II for over 2 grand with no IS is a joke imo.


----------



## jondave (Aug 16, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> If they change it to have IS, I don't care if we need to wait another year for it.
> 
> 24-70 II for over 2 grand with no IS is a joke imo.



The IQ will decide if it makes up for not having IS. Surely there is a level of IQ that people would give up IS for.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm also putting off buying anything at the moment, just patiently waiting for this lens to make an appearance...Have to say though, with the QC issues at Canon over the last year, I will be adding 6 months to the release date before buying it.

Probably, like many my faith in Canon has been shaken, too many recalls, delays, issues.

I'm not a pro, so I don't make money from my purchases, I also move between countries, which creates warranty issues...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 16, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I give you a little hint (that is not a joke):
> 
> Wait for the new 24-70 2.8 II. It´s very sharp with no visible CA´s and the AF works in combination with the 5D Mark III and 1D X super super fast.
> 
> ...



NDA? Here's how the lens performs and here's when it's coming out, but I can't tell you anything, I'm NDA


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 16, 2012)

jondave said:


> The IQ will decide if it makes up for not having IS. Surely there is a level of IQ that people would give up IS for.



For sure - the 24-105 has IS, and requiring exactly f/2.8 with IS while being unable to compensate otherwise is a rare case indeed. Class leading IQ on the other hand would do its thing in every single picture.
How many of the customers would actually use it at shutter speeds where IS makes a difference? Subject motion and/or the use of those new RT-flashes oder bigger units come to mind.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lawliet said:


> jondave said:
> 
> 
> > The IQ will decide if it makes up for not having IS. Surely there is a level of IQ that people would give up IS for.
> ...



Probably video shooters would appreciate the IS. I'm guessing.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 16, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Probably video shooters would appreciate the IS.


For video I'd consider IS more a liability then a boon - it can't seperate wanted from unwanted motion!
Any sort of rig gives you better results, even for relatively little money, and shooting at f/2.8 asks for that anyway.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 16, 2012)

To: bdunbar79 

I only give you some hints. I don´t describe the technical and optical problems and let out a lot of informations.

I don´t give you any informations what prototype(s) hits the market.

I don´t say anything before Canon announce the introduction of the lens for the first time.

And I don´t post pictures made with the 1D X, 1 Ds Mark III, 5D Mark III and 5D Mark II.

This website lives form hints gives by photographers or the producers.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 16, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> If they change it to have IS, I don't care if we need to wait another year for it.
> 
> 24-70 II for over 2 grand with no IS is a joke imo.



If this lens is to much, you can always try out the Tamron with IS for less. Friend of mine did, after 1 week of testing....the lens went back to BH and he asked for full refund.

Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 16, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> nicke said:
> 
> 
> > The official release date from Canon, http://www.canon.co.uk/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/Updated_sales_start_date_EF_24_70mm_lens.aspx, is September 2012. But the lens has so far been delayed twice...
> ...



Strange, I have included a screen dump.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 16, 2012)

M.ST said:


> To: bdunbar79
> 
> I only give you some hints. I don´t describe the technical and optical problems and let out a lot of informations.
> 
> ...



Relax, I was just joking


----------



## canonian (Aug 17, 2012)

Actually, here's the "real" U.K. press release. It's supposed to be September _2015_ ;D ;D ;D


----------

